# Fantasy Battle



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

this will be a fantasy battle between vampire counts and high elfs (and maybe a few Empire if theres enough people). Pick a side, and write your name, your class(like wizard, archer, etc...[nothing too over powered, like vampire lord on zombie dragon]), and a brief history.

heres the story line

The High elfs have recently discovered a long lost tome that belonged to the Lords of the Vampires, when word got to Lord Sal-von-Indiges he immediantly stopped his campain against the empire and send out to retrieve the ancient texts inside. The Empire was largly confused, why would the Vampires leave after being to sucessful in taking land? They sent out the reminents of the 702nd battalion that were fighting the Vampires earliar. Along the way the Vampires collected there troops, and after two months of marching, they reached there goal, but there was a large amount of high elfs defending the tome. Lord Sal-von-Indiges attacked with his whole army, with few tactics at work on his side, he was largly depending on numbers, but he had to turn around half his forces when the Empire counter attacked, there was few Empire troops, but reinfocments would arrive soon, better to wipe out the original troops then to fight them with reinforcments, but now Lord Sal-von-Indiges was fighting on two fronts...

so the battle field is: to the north there is a large High Elf fortress, the Vampire counts arrived from the East from a mountionus region, where they ran(or fell) down a steep hill, it would severialy tire troops to go back up. The Empire is following the Vampire so they now killed all the rear guard on the mountions, so the Empire is in the mountins, the High Elfs have a large force defending the tome, which in right between the Empire and the fortress.

im looking for about 4 people per side. i want to fill up the Vampire Counts army and High elfs army before the Empire, but if people really want to play Empire go ahead.

Ill be playing Vampire Counts:
Vampire Lord Jerek von Carstein
Master of Black Arts, Sceptre of Noirot, Sword of Frostcage, Dread Knight, Walashis Bloody Hauberk, +1 magic level.

As the hier to the Vampire Counts throne, Jerek saw it fit to launch a campaingh across the Empire, like his father, and hero. When he heard news of the ancient artifact, he switched directions, and headed straight for it. Jerek has been known to torture, and even feed on his servents who fail him. Like many of the Vampire Lords, Jerek favors to ride his Dread Knight, although on some occasions, he has been seen on a Zombie Dragon.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

I dont know much about fantasy but i will join anyway

Name: necromancer Valisteen
Race: corrupted human (with vampire counts)
weapons: scythe, book of necromancy
Bio: Valisteen was a normal human from a peaceful town when it got raided. the vampire said he would spare his family's lives if he joined the Vampire Counts volantarly. The vampire let his family go and Valisteen soon turned into a necromaner. (Much to his displeasure) Valisteen would fight the vampires if they didn't cast a curse on him preventing just that.

hope it good enough to get in


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

forgot to say, but the first person to join the high elfs, or empire is the supreme commander, so they get to tell the other general what to do.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Im in but ill only be able to post a character friday night GMT when i have my HE army book at hand


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

cool, so your going to be the high elfs commander, it you want to be.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok si heres my character hope hes ok. Hes game legal except for having 
10pts more magic items 

Name: Korlith Calesile 
Race: High Elves
weapons: Great sword, Dragon armour, the amulet of light, Radiant gem of Hoeth
Armour: Dragon armour
Mount: Great Eagle
Lvl. 1 mage

Bio: Korlith is the youngest captain of Hoeth in the white towers’ History. He is considered a prodigy of the blade among his peers as well as a tireless scholar. Korlith made his name leading a regiment of his brothers in the campaign against Waaagh! Grom, felling several of the fell warlords lieutenants in single combat, before saving several members from Hoeth when Groms’ sharmans launched an attack on several way stones. 

It was is skill at war and as a scholar that placed him at the head of a large detachment of sword masters to escort several mages of the white tower who are travelling to the old world to examine an arcane text. The Tome was held within the vault of a fortress at the foot of a steep hill. Upon arriving word reached Korlith that the undead were ravaging the region as so prepared the castles defences, scant days after he received word that the undead where heading towards the keep and on the sunset of the 7th day the shambling horde of dead. He has now donned his armour and called all men to arms.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

sounds good. so you are now the lord commander of the high elfs at the fortress. so if any other high elfs join, they will have to listen to your orders, unless they choose not too, in that case they rebels, and should be hunted down.

need 1 more Vampire count general, and 2 more high elfs before we can start (maybe empire), others can still join after the action thread is up, there can always be reinforcments...


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Ill join to:
Name: Khouin Starfire
Race: High Elves
Equipment: Shadow Armour, Blade of sea gold and the reaver bow.
Bio: Khouin has fought his way through many a bloody battle, even once saving the life of the Phoenix king himself by putting an arrow through the eye of the mighty Ork warboss, Grimdrak Bloodgrin.
However, at the battle of Finuval plain he refused direct orders to attack the Druchii bolt throwers saying that he would not fight his former kin, and so after the battle he and those who also could not fight the Druchii were exiled from Ulthuan and wander the Old world even aquireing lost magical items.
Notes: Khouin is as well just over points (15) but otherwise is legal.
Also the warrios that are with him are varried heres a list:
5x Sea guard
14x Shadow warriors
2x Mage (1 is a novice Lv1 and the other Lv2 is wounded after fighting a chaos sorcerer)
2 Bladelords of Hoeth

Khouin, the shadow warriors and the novice are in the Empire camp and have influance their though not enough to override the Empire Generals.
The rest are in the Fortress.

Probably over the top so let me know Please.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

sorry i couldnt respond sooner, i was away for a while

the character sounds good, the bodyguard looks good too.

maybe 1 more player on each side before we start. but if no one joins in for a while, we could play with just 4 people.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Quick question, is their a way to free Androids charector towards the end?


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

no, he has been cursed by the Vampire Counts and would try and kill anyone execpt for the Undead. so he would eather die, or kill you if you tryed to get near him.

and also Android wanted to be part of the Vampire Counts army, so i could let you lift the curse, but only if Android wanted you too


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay thanks.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah my character would like the curse lifted as he is being held against his will but the curse is made of strong dark magic and only a supurier mage can end the spell. Even then it would take time and Valisteen will most likly try to kill you while you are performing the ritual.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

If it's cool with you guys I'd quite like to use a High Elf character from an RP I was in a while ago. I enjoyed writing him a rediculous amount and would really appreciate being able to continue. I would of course change his background to be able to fit him into the story.

Thanks.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

go ahead and join, im always looking for more people to join in.


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

name: massicus dortucan
race: empire or high elf (wichever) (can i be a hero as im the first empire?)
wepons:musket and double handed sword (some kind of light weight sheild?)possible) ( < empire) shield and sword (bit like this http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1300295&prodId=prod790851)
(if hero for empire it will be long sword large shield and small secondary backup axe?)

background: (empire) brought up in a busy town full of traders, after orks atacking there town he joined the empire to fight back and take vengence on the evil!

(high elf (i dont know much about high elf's)) when young, he fought a trees (not wood elfs just trees) growing up he whomed his skills till he had perfect execcution and could strike 4 ft wide trees with one slice of his perfect sword.

fought in the first battle for the tomb were he was struck in the arm by an arrow and is now walking around with a bandage over his shoulder


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

ok, you can join, it doesnt matter which side you play on to me, i would like an Empire player, but its completly up to you.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Can I just say Jimmy that if he fought in the first battle for the tomb and was injured does that not mean hes an elf since the Empire only arrived later?
Also, Mitchey have we got enough yet?


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

i had to write two descritions because of not knowing if i could be empire, the arrow thing is for the high elf description


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh okay thanks.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah i think we have enough, im just waiting to see if jimmy will be the Empire or Elfs


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

ill be empire


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

when we starting mitchy?


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

ok ill make the action thread now, sorry for the long wait. I also switched charaters.


----------

